# Prepping Walnut Burl Veneer for finishing?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Guys!!!

Thanks to some direction here and from veneer supplies.com I figured out what I’m doing for glue and my walnut burl veneer. I ordered some dark “better bond” from here:

http://www.veneersupplies.com/default.php?cPath=86_40&osCsid=bb6efbfb13b44735d21aa380b4bcb5fd

I’m getting ready to start gluing my 1/8” ply panels this week. Since this is going to be a rail / stile / panel project I want to prep my panels for finishing before I cut my groves in the rails / stiles so I can measure for a snug final fit. 

How would you typically prep Walnut burl for finishing? Would just a few light passes of 220 do it? In “Veneering, a foundation course” he mentions grain fillers. But I guess that’s a matter of preference and how smooth you want the final finish? I know I do want a satin natural finish. I was thinking just a few coats of natural Danish oil for this project. Some direction would be great. I’ll post a build along thread once I get started in a few days…


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What are you building ?. Most commercial plywood and veneer has been sanded to 150 grit,and is very very easy to sand through.While this has never happened to me ,I have heard of it.SURE

Regards

Jerry


----------

